# Irish Rail about to remove facility to collect reservations via credit card swipe.



## ajapale (4 Sep 2011)

*Note:  We are removing the facility to collect  reservations via credit card swipe. 


I usually collect my IR ticked by CC swipe. The removal of this service is a retorgrade step in my opinion.
*


----------



## Jim2007 (4 Sep 2011)

ajapale said:


> *Note:  We are removing the facility to collect  reservations via credit card swipe.
> 
> 
> I usually collect my IR ticked by CC swipe. The removal of this service is a retorgrade step in my opinion.
> *



The fact that you have to collect them all and that when you do you can't use them in the machine but must be assisted by staff at the platform to go through the gates is a complete joke!!!

I've used several different system in mainland Europe, where you print the ticket off on your printer.  This ticket can then be read either by a reader on the platform or a handheld used by the conductor on board.

Clearly cost savings and the customer were far from the minds of the purchasers of this system! 

Jim


----------



## Complainer (4 Sep 2011)

ajapale said:


> *Note:  We are removing the facility to collect  reservations via credit card swipe.
> 
> 
> I usually collect my IR ticked by CC swipe. The removal of this service is a retorgrade step in my opinion.
> *



So what happens now - you have to go to the ticket office?


----------



## Jim2007 (4 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> So what happens now - you have to go to the ticket office?



When I was over in Dublin during the summer, I had to go to the ticket office with the print out from the computer, it's got a number on it that they use to issue the tickets with.

Jim.


----------



## Westie123 (5 Sep 2011)

Last week I travelled on the train in Italy. Booked ticket online, printed out receipt (basically an email with a booking reference number). Walked onto train and into preassigned seat, checker came around and tapped number into handheld tablet. Simple!

Just curious, any news on integrated ticketing??


----------



## markpb (5 Sep 2011)

You can still collect your ticket at the TVMs, you just need the reservation number now instead of the credit card that you used to make the booking. It's a pain but it's not the end of the world. Where it's really awkward are for people who don't read the email carefully and don't realise that you can't use your credit card any longer.

Also, any ticket I bought from the TVMs in the last two years worked perfectly in the gates without staff assistance.

A pilot of integrated ticketing is underway right now and will last several weeks. I wouldn't expect a public launch in the next 2 months but maybe I'm being pessimistic.


----------

